# Shark Island slams



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Albacore, spanish and blues made the Cape Lookout shoals look like a Nat. Geographic show this morning. Bluefish and spanish to 5 pounds on poppers and albies on small white polar fiber flies (maybe an inch and a quarter on size 6 hooks)! This fall might be a great one and the bait situation is off the charts!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=worth.gif].


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Like this?










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Or this?











Good Fishing!!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe this?










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Or is this one from the past a "tid" better? 










Shoot me a PM or email and let me know how to post multiple pics on one post and I will try that or let me know if you don't care for reports from NC and I'll go back to reading the other posts??? 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks like an awsome time. Keep posting! By all means.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks GH! I try to fish Stuart in Jan/Feb for spanish and jacks with a buddy that has a house there and up here at Harkers (the fellow in the pics actually), so look forward to meeting down that way. Pecks Lake with a 6wt makes winter up here go by quicker! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------

